# Beer



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What's your favorite beer this boiling hot summer. My system can't handle COCO LOCOS on a daily basis so I've been pouring a refreshing cold beer between special COCO LOCO occasions.

My favorite is a micro brew called Fat Tire Amber Ale. It is brewed by the New Belgium Brewing Co. in Fort Collin, Colorado.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Without a doubt, my favorite all around is Anchor Steam beer from San Francisco. Lev Lion a Czech beer is good, as is Pilsner Urquell. A good Octoberfest is nice in the winter for a kind of darker beer.

A good summer beer is Mexican Tecate.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Coors light, keeps me from getting fat.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Lately it's been Landshark, but mostly just for the summer.

But I'm a Yuengling fan at heart.

Craig


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

A Montana brewery has one of my fav beers called Cold Smoke Amber. Good stuff! only prob is I have to drive to MT to get some. Local brewery, I like Schinanigans Amber "Butt Head."

But also, if its really hot out, I find myself drinking alot of coors light.


----------



## Brad Trull (Apr 9, 2012)

Miller Lite bottles, Grolsch, Sierra Neveda Extra IPA and then what ever of my own homebrews are on the shelf. Try and keep the carbs down


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

My avatar should give you a hint. 

Belgian beers are great for summer. Or anytime. However, tripels are light in body, refreshing, taste amazing, and taste great. They are also a little dryer so are not cloying or just overly sweet. La Chouffe, Delirium Tremens, or if you want to go American, Victory Golden Monkey is great. A Saison would be a great choice as well. Alternately, a nice German-style Pils or a Kolsch would be great.

Mostly though, lately I've been drinking vodka straight from the freezer. Not much, mind you, but it's the one drink I really like cold, so I drink a bunch of water, pour a nice shot or two into a chilled/frozen tumbler, and follow it up with more water. Probably not the best option in this instance for you, but it works for me.

-Cheers


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Only really US beer I like that I've tried is from Seattle and its Mac and Jack's African Lager.

My go to's in Canada are:
Okanagan Pale Ale - BC
Creemore Springs- Ontario
Sleeman Honey Brown- Ontario
Big Rock Amber- Alberta

And perhaps my all time fav beer is Newcastle Brown Ale- England

Also whoever likes the Pils Urquell should try Golden Pheasant... Also a good Slovakian beer. Since my wife is Polish, I also recommend Żywiec


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Kind of a broad question? (for me it is anyway) so many variables and situations.....

If its 100 and I'm mowing the lawn, ice cold Carona with a lime ( or gonna tie one one with tequila or eat fish tacos. 

If I just want to enjoy a beer or two.... Fat tire, rolling rock, bass pale ale. 

If I'm working on man stuff and gonna drink while I'm doing it. Papst blue ribbon. Got that from living on the ranch with my ex- girlfriends old man. 

If I'm trying to watch my weight MGD 64. 

There are others. To me choosing a beer to drink has many variables


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Lagunitas and Russian River Brewing...absolutely great beer


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot to add....

In the enjoy a beer or two category I really enjoy a good Irish Red.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> My avatar should give you a hint.
> 
> Belgian beers are great for summer. Or anytime. However, tripels are light in body, refreshing, taste amazing, and taste great. They are also a little dryer so are not cloying or just overly sweet. La Chouffe, Delirium Tremens, or if you want to go American, Victory Golden Monkey is great. A Saison would be a great choice as well. Alternately, a nice German-style Pils or a Kolsch would be great.
> 
> ...


Try a Bloody Mary with ice-cold Vodka or Gin and Tonic. Vodka, Gin, Bols, etc. are always stored in our freezer.

I like a "gespritzer weisswein" - Weisswein with mineral water - terrific on hot days.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

I drink union made american beers, a nice cold miller highlife is grate when its hott.

Irish,german,netherlands largers and pilzner very cold mmm. Get u druk faster \\/

Ahh I like this canda beer its a pilzner its soo smooth its union made it has a canda maple leaf on it. :razz:

I get sick and have skin rashes when drink any spanish beers


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

The new aluminum pint bottle shaped cans in the Coors Light flavor! Something about these cans, probably the heavier aluminum, makes them get COLD!! Gotta have it on these hot days!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

kenneth roth said:


> Ahh I like this canda beer its a pilzner its soo smooth its union made it has a canda maple leaf on it. :razz:


I was thinking it was Molson Canadian - but it's a lager. So you have me stumped. I've had a lot if small Canadian craft brews, and I can't think of any. The only good Canadian pilsners I can think of are Creemore Springs Pilsner and Steam Whistle (green bottle pic of a steam whistle on the label)

Oh and the union only makes beer more expensive, but that's an argument for another thread


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Without a doubt, my favorite all around is Anchor Steam beer from San Francisco. Lev Lion a Czech beer is good, as is Pilsner Urquell. A good Octoberfest is nice in the winter for a kind of darker beer.
> 
> A good summer beer is Mexican Tecate.


I drank Anchor Steam for years. Great beer!\\/


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> I was thinking it was Molson Canadian - but it's a lager. So you have me stumped. I've had a lot if small Canadian craft brews, and I can't think of any. The only good Canadian pilsners I can think of are Creemore Springs Pilsner and Steam Whistle (green bottle pic of a steam whistle on the label)
> 
> Oh and the union only makes beer more expensive, but that's an argument for another thread


I think I remember what beer it is Blue bonet? Blue leaf? Blue something think its not pilzner.. They have malts ales largers pilzners its afther pilzner light collor beer..

Well around here union,immports are about the same price they just raised the prices 50 cents


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

kenneth roth said:


> I think I remember what beer it is Blue bonet? Blue leaf? Blue something think its not pilzner.. They have malts ales largers pilzners its afther pilzner light collor beer..
> 
> Well around here union,immports are about the same price they just raised the prices 50 cents


Labatt Blue- not my fav... It's mass produced... One of Canada's signature beers, along with Molson Canadian. I prefer the smaller craft breweries.... But hey thanks for supporting our stuff! If you buy it in the US, it's not the same stuff they give us up here... They change the formula for the US market.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What's your favorite beer this boiling hot summer. .


WHAT boilng hot summer? Certainly not here...:-x


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> WHAT boilng hot summer? Certainly not here...:-x


Most of the US is frying this summer and going through drought conditions! That's why we all have to suck up BEER!:razz:

It's 96 degrees Fahrenheit here in Canon City , Colorado this afternoon. Humidity is just 13%. Time to pop open a COOL brew. LOL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We had 2 days of low 80's, sunny and dry.
All other days are high 60's/ low 70's and rain, rain,rain with regular thunderstorms. The temp isnt bad, but i want some sunshine so we have a hunch of summer...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We had 2 days of low 80's, sunny and dry.
> All other days are high 60's/ low 70's and rain, rain,rain with regular thunderstorms. The temp isnt bad, but i want some sunshine so we have a hunch of summer...


This area of Colorado aversges over 300 sunny days a year! Eat your heart out.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> Labatt Blue- not my fav... It's mass produced... One of Canada's signature beers, along with Molson Canadian. I prefer the smaller craft breweries.... But hey thanks for supporting our stuff! If you buy it in the US, it's not the same stuff they give us up here... They change the formula for the US market.


Yeah I havent drinked it over a year it did taste like a mountain spring with watery favor but i like it cuase it dont taste like budwizer budwizer is like drinking salt water:?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont often drink beer, but when I do, I prefer "Mickey's Ice"....


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm white bread compared....
Give me a Coors Lite and I'm happy....

However, my drink of late is a Mexican Bulldog which is a frozen margarita with an upside down Corona or Bud Light Lime in it!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not much of a beer drinker. Cold water for hot days but without ice even the tap water has been :-& warm.
I haven't had to mow the lawn since the middle of June and my water bill has jumped X5 with all the garden watering I've had to do.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Not much of a beer drinker. Cold water for hot days but without ice even the tap water has been :-& warm.
> I haven't had to mow the lawn since the middle of June and my water bill has jumped X5 with all the garden watering I've had to do.


The water here in this "banana belt" town is like bath water it's so warm. It tastes like bath water too.

Idaho water was always cold and tasted great. It was straight out of a aquifer.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Lagunitas and Russian River Brewing...absolutely great beer


I have never tried Lagunitas, however if Russian River was distributed by where I live that might be just about all I'd ever buy. I've tried a couple through some beer swaps, and it's great stuff!



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I drank Anchor Steam for years. Great beer!\\/


I like Anchor Steam, probably prefer their Liberty Ale a bit (personal preference). Just not when it's >100* heat index with high-90ish humidity.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The water here in this "banana belt" town is like bath water it's so warm. It tastes like bath water too.
> 
> Idaho water was always cold and tasted great. It was straight out of a aquifer.



Not to long ago St. Louis was voted best tasting water in any major city. I would agree...normally.
Now, how much somebody was paid some idiot grant to figure that out is another thing altogether. ](*,) :lol:


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Lee whats a moco loco opps I ment coco loco:-\":grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> Lee whats a moco loco opps I ment coco loco:-\":grin:


It's my favorite rum drink served at many resorts in Costa Rica. I put the recipe on this forum a couple of months ago. You can do a search if you are curious.:smile:


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll drink pretty much anything except light beer and probably enjoy it... especially when paired with the right food.

Last night I had saltimbocca coi funghi (veal cutlets with prosciutto in a mushroom sauce) and split a bottle of Barolo with a friend. Food can really make the alcohol.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

The barolo definitely works for me too. Do you have another you want to split?


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Barolo is great but I got hooked on "Duvel" while working dogs in Belgium; & about the weather we're really suffering where I live in San Juan Capistrano, it got to mid 80's when we're use to mid 70's with ocean breeze, girls in bikini's weird guys in spandex; YIKES  but it's So.Cal. when it rains it's usually at nite so as not to inconvenience us, if it rains in the daytime most of the idiots can't drive; oh well!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> I'll drink pretty much anything except light beer and probably enjoy it... especially when paired with the right food.
> 
> Last night I had saltimbocca coi funghi (veal cutlets with prosciutto in a mushroom sauce) and split a bottle of Barolo with a friend. Food can really make the alcohol.


Sounds yummy! I love veal a multitude of ways.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> Barolo is great but I got hooked on "Duvel" while working dogs in Belgium; & about the weather we're really suffering where I live in San Juan Capistrano, it got to mid 80's when we're use to mid 70's with ocean breeze, girls in bikini's weird guys in spandex; YIKES  but it's So.Cal. when it rains it's usually at nite so as not to inconvenience us, if it rains in the daytime most of the idiots can't drive; oh well!


That's my old stomping grounds after I first got out of the Marines. San Clemente, Dana Point, Laguna Niguel, Laguna Beach, lots of great memories. I almost bought a condo in San Juan Capistrano. 

Do the swallows still come back to the old mission every year?:-D:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's my old stomping grounds after I first got out of the Marines. San Clemente, Dana Point, Laguna Niguel, Laguna Beach, lots of great memories. I almost bought a condo in San Juan Capistrano.
> 
> Do the swallows still come back to the old mission every year?:-D:lol:



Just like the buzzards come back to Hinkley OH.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Just like the buzzards come back to Hinkley OH.


Maybe we can train the buzzards to head to San Juan Capistrano to eat the swallows. That would put on a good horror show for all the Mission tourists.:-D


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah old Marines come back to the Swallows Inn (Clint's, Heartbreak Ridge) my favorite bumper sticker there is,"If it's tourist season, why can't we shoot them". We have young Marines for bouncers now to contain fights. No more fun! Come by & we'll toss afew back to memories & old friends....


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Barolo is great but I got hooked on "Duvel" while working dogs in Belgium; & about the weather we're really suffering where I live in San Juan Capistrano, it got to mid 80's when we're use to mid 70's with ocean breeze, girls in bikini's weird guys in spandex; YIKES  but it's So.Cal. when it rains it's usually at nite so as not to inconvenience us, if it rains in the daytime most of the idiots can't drive; oh well!


I like Duvel. However, I REALLY like


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm one of those people that can barely tell one beer from another. If it's hot out and the beer is cold, I'll drink just about any brand. 

Been drinking Canadian this summer for no real good reason except that it's been on special at the beer store.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> I'm one of those people that can barely tell one beer from another. If it's hot out and the beer is cold, I'll drink just about any brand.
> 
> Been drinking Canadian this summer for no real good reason except that it's been on special at the beer store.


You have stores that just sell beer?:razz:

So you're a cheap date? Any crappy old beer will do? LOL


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I am the ultimate cheap date, Lee. Not the least bit picky about what I drink, except for Tequila. That's another story. 

We have stores that just sell beer. The down side is that if you want to buy beer, you _have_ to buy it from the Beer Store, which only sells beer, or the Liquor Store, which sells, beer, wine and spirits. Welcome to Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

David Ruby said:


> I like Duvel. However, I REALLY like


Now that's a lot of head...sometimes, one CAN have too much head...


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Too much head? Oh, I guess I was thinking with the wrong side of my brain!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Then again you could have been thinking with the same side of the brain that Karen was? ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Too much head? Oh, I guess I was thinking with the wrong side of my brain!


I don't think too much HEAD could possibly be possible.](*,)#-o:-D


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

I drink a local beer - Waterloo Dark from the Brick Brewing Company. Well, except on training day- then we drink Molson Canadian.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> Now that's a lot of head...sometimes, one CAN have too much head...


Belgians tend to give a lot of head. :razz:

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Karen Havins said:


> Now that's a lot of head...sometimes, one CAN have too much head...



WRONG!:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Belgians tend to give a lot of head. :razz:
> 
> -Cheers


Maybe I need to move!!=P~


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Then again you could have been thinking with the same side of the brain that Karen was? ;-)


Yeah...that.


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't think too much HEAD could possibly be possible.](*,)#-o:-D


I think that entirely depends on which end you are on...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Karen Havins said:


> I think that entirely depends on which end you are on...


You gotta earn your beer!!


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Odd...thats what my husband said. My argument stands that you stand more of a chance if you have already GIVEN me the beer...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Karen Havins said:


> Odd...thats what my husband said. My argument stands that you stand more of a chance if you have already GIVEN me the beer...


Okay then tell your old man to offer the "first one free".


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> I think that entirely depends on which end you are on...


ha ha you are nuts, no way! LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha you are nuts, no way! LOL



Everyone appreciates a hard working woman, Nicole. And the ain't nuttin wrong with working for BEER! PUN INTENDED!!!!!\\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Everyone appreciates a hard working woman, Nicole. And the ain't nuttin wrong with working for BEER! PUN INTENDED!!!!!\\/


I see that went right over your head Lee ha ha!! How about workin' for the sake of liking the work? :twisted: I meant... that I was disagreeing with her.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I see that went right over your head Lee ha ha!! How about workin' for the sake of liking the work? :twisted: I meant... that I was disagreeing with her.


Thanks for the clarification. Beer might make someone LOVE the work even more!:smile:


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes but we were talking about too much....and I don't enjoy lock jaw...lol


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Karen Havins said:


> Yes but we were talking about too much....and I don't enjoy lock jaw...lol


Never saw that, but had a old GF once that's jaw thumped. Maybe that's too much head


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Never saw that, but had a old GF once that's jaw thumped. Maybe that's too much head



I'm guessing not enough to get the kinks worked out.:grin:


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I was about 25 at the time, so I don't think that was the case!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> I was about 25 at the time, so I don't think that was the case!


LOL NOT YOU, the Babe!](*,):-D


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh! I think she had that TMJ condition, it never quit popping.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Oh! I think she had that TMJ condition, it never quit popping.


I was punched in the face really hard and it screwed up my jaw joint on the right side. It closes funny (sorta like a snake slither - side to side instead of straight down, despite that it's not noticable) and does weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicole

I don't want to think about that as it relates to the conversation that this has degraded into!

How's Anchorage? I have an old friend that lives there, been there hunting a few times. He has a used car dealership R&E Sales, I think it is.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Nicole
> 
> I don't want to think about that as it relates to the conversation that this has degraded into!
> 
> How's Anchorage? I have an old friend that lives there, been there hunting a few times. He has a used car dealership R&E Sales, I think it is.


No don't worry that wasn't where I was going with that. I was just relating to the popping and weird crap my jaw does and your comment about TMJ - meaning, I don't have TMJ but have similar symptoms that came from being hit.

Haven't heard of R&E Sales, I'll have to look it up. Anchorage is good, not much of a summer but I've seen a lot of neat wildlife and spend a good amount of time outside when I'm not working.


----------

